# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Teaser Hành trình văn hóa Việt tập 11 | Khám phá ẩm thực Nam Bộ

## phamcuong245

Hành trình văn hóa Việt - phát sóng lúc 19h45 thứ 7 hàng tuần trên kênh THVL1

Nói đến vùng đất Nam Bộ, người ta hay nói đến sự trù phú của vùng đất này về các nguồn lợi tự nhiên, vùng đất 'làm chơi ăn thiệt'. Món ăn của người dân Nam Bộ gắn liền với các thực phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên một cách thuần túy điển hình như các loại cá tôm bắt từ ruộng đồng, sông nước hay các loại rau củ trồng vườn hoặc mọc tự nhiên khắp nơi. Không cầu kỳ trong khâu bày trí nhưng những món ăn nơi đây lại rất được lòng thực khách bởi sự tươi ngon và dồi dào của nguyên liệu chế biến. Cùng theo chân Á hậu Thanh Tú và MC Vũ Mạnh Cường về miền tây khám phá Ẩm thực Nam Bộ trong tập tiếp theo của Hành trình văn hóa Việt, phát sóng vào lúc 19h50 thứ 7 ngày 27.05.2017 trên kênh THVL1.








Hành trình văn hóa Việt - Hành trình văn hóa Việt là chương trình truyền hình có nội dung tìm hiểu về nền văn hóa, cảnh quan Việt Nam được đầu tư nghiêm túc và kỳ công bởi ê kíp chuyên nghiệp. Những nền văn hóa đặc sắc, những cảnh quan thiên nhiên sống động sẽ lần lượt hiện ra dưới góc máy của Hành trình văn hóa Việt. Mỗi cảnh quay đều chứa đựng những sắc thái khác nhau đưa người xem đi từ bất ngờ này đến bất ngờ khác.

----------

